# Adopt a Caisson Horse



## freeholdfarms (Aug 10, 2007)

http://www.army.mil/info/organizati...structure/theoldguard/specplt/adoptahorse.htm

The Caisson Horses of the Old Guard participate in all Army, Air Force, and Marine Corps Full Honor&#8217;s Funerals performed in Arlington National Cemetery. These magnificent animals serve with the men of the Caisson Platoon daily to ensure final honors are given in a dignified, professional, and respectful manner; and they love their job. Each Caisson horse offered for adoption has served on average for over a decade. During the course of their service they participate in thousands of funerals for our nations heroes. Because of the long and distinguished service of each and every horse in our stables, the Old Guard has introduced the Caisson Horse Adoption Program to ensure each horse is rewarded with a great home following its well earned retirement.
=======================more at web site.
Might be a good way to get a horse trained to ride and drive. Some of the ones up for adoption right now have minor problems(click on vet letter)

Another web site with the story.
http://www.dcmilitary.com/stories/071510/pentagram_28326.shtml


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

OK, this is like the coolest thing ever. I am e-mailing it to my DH to look at, he loves the Big Boys.

Only one question...how on earth is is determined that a draftie is too big??? What does that mean? Anyone know?


----------



## Cheribelle (Jul 23, 2007)

Wow, that would be amazing!


----------



## freeholdfarms (Aug 10, 2007)

Becky,
I think they are downsizing the type of horse they want to use. 15.2-16.2 hands is what they say they are looking for, a 1800 lb Percheron would be taller than that.
15 years ago a man from IL. gave them a 6 up of grey Shires. I was looking to see if they still used that type.
Used to have a team of Belgians, dreaming of another team.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Those horses are all drool worthy. As is fitting in a tribute to our heroes.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Did anyone check the vet site for each horse? These horses have some minor some major problem. Like one had penis surgery and one has coliced 4 times another one twice. Lovely horses but I wouldn't want to take one with problems.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Poor Justin.... they let his paralyzed weenie chap. 

Honestly, i'd MUCH rather have a horse with documented problems that have been attended by a competent vet than one picked up at auction or from a trader- that's a pig in a poke there, no knowledge of history other than the short time they're there...heck, find me a ten year old horse that HASN'T had a health problem at all... and i'll show you an owner who is a liar.


----------



## Shoupie (Mar 21, 2009)

RamblinRoseRanc said:


> heck, find me a ten year old horse that HASN'T had a health problem at all... and i'll show you an owner who is a liar.


Ha Ha Ha, so very true.

I wish I were closer or I'd take a couple off their hands. Poor Lyle if he weren't lame he'd be my pick, he's a gorgeous boy.


----------



## RedSonja (May 16, 2010)

Hmmmmm. Thanks for the link... I think  Forwarded it to DH. We were more leaning toward another Belgian to team up with Rose but who knows...

-Sonja


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

SONJA (said in whiny voice, lol) 

Rose WANTS a boyfriend with a chapped weewee. She said she feels sorry for him. And that his auntie in TN would come visit them BOTH and bring carrots. And apples. And cookies. lol


----------



## RedSonja (May 16, 2010)

RamblinRoseRanc said:


> SONJA (said in whiny voice, lol)
> 
> Rose WANTS a boyfriend with a chapped weewee. She said she feels sorry for him. And that his auntie in TN would come visit them BOTH and bring carrots. And apples. And cookies. lol


LOL

Rose will take the apples & carrots & cookies whether she has a chapped-weewee-boyfriend or not, I'm sure 

-Sonja


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

freeholdfarms said:


> Becky,
> I think they are downsizing the type of horse they want to use. 15.2-16.2 hands is what they say they are looking for, a 1800 lb Percheron would be taller than that.
> 15 years ago a man from IL. gave them a 6 up of grey Shires. I was looking to see if they still used that type.
> Used to have a team of Belgians, dreaming of another team.


I think this is great, If I had none I might put in an application. I also knew of this man from northern Illinois that gave the shire horses to them. I also think he gave six black shires the next year. I use to get a news letter from his farm every month. I have no idea what ever happened to him, as the letters just stopped coming.>Thanks Marc


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

RedSonja said:


> LOL
> 
> Rose will take the apples & carrots & cookies whether she has a chapped-weewee-boyfriend or not, I'm sure
> 
> -Sonja


Yeeees, but think of what a GREAT learning experience it will be for her, to see that even chapped weenie horses need love too and can eat and everything, just like horses that aren't differently abled. lol


Can you tell i'm a sucker for the big ones? I don't have a large draft at the moment (my gypsy is my only draft) but i've owned a belgian filly (until she was four) and a beautiful, copper penny red Friesian/Perch cross with a white blonde mane and tail. Shine was only seventeen hands when we sold her (later made 18hh) and Trace is 18.2. There was a starving belgian at the local auction a week or so ago. Such a sweet horse... they rode him in bareback, with just a halter and lead (not looped to make reins)- had him spinning, backing- you name it. He wasn't drugged either, just seemed to be a big fella who needed groceries. And for only 175 bucks.... if i'd had the money... i'd be sleepin' in the barn WITH the horses, though.


----------



## missysid (Feb 21, 2006)

Ok first off I may seem a little upset so I am warning you now. Most of these horses currently up for adoption were donated to the Caisson duty from the HEINZ 8 horse hitch. It was said in press releases they would live out their days with the Caisson. That was in late 2007. Now after only 2 1/2 years of service and some with health issues they are being passed off again! The last line of the vet report - donated to a vet college for teaching just made me cry. John Dryer - their old driver with Heinz in going to be heartbroken as his entire family will be when they hear of this. They spent years with theses horses traveling to many states for Heinz when in 2007 they determined $500,000 a year was to much to spend.... Ok no problem with that money is tight.

But to make a huge press release to every news outlet in the country about how they will live out their life there blah blah blah. Someone did not live up to their word. The condition of these horses today in the photos vs their condition at donation is sad. We have run the same show circuit they traveled for years and saw the care, heart, and love placed with these horses by the Dryer family as well as the public. 

I do hope they all get wonderful loving homes that will cherish them for life. They have certainly earned that! 

This has hit close to home for me and please note to the op it was not aimed at you at all for posting this. I think it is wonderful they have opened adoptions on these animals - I am just taken aback to see the boys on the list of "available" horses.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

That *IS* sad, Missy. Do you have any links regarding this, or was it only hardcopy?


----------



## missysid (Feb 21, 2006)

There are a ton of links that pop up when you google - Heinz Hitch donated. Looking online it brought up a lot of newspapers. There was a huge 3 page article in the Draft Horse Journal that told the story in Fall or Winter 2007 edition. The one with the racing sleds on the front. 

I can post links if you like later today but my favorite quote is as follows :

"This donation will ensure that the horses are well cared for the rest of their lives while honoring our country&#8217;s fallen soldiers and veterans,&#8221; said Michael Mullen, Director of Global Corporate Affairs for the H. J. Heinz Company

I just got to work today and need to get started but again would be happy to post direct links to those interested.


----------



## missysid (Feb 21, 2006)

I did want to post a follow up quickly today. I contacted Heinz yesterday to inquire if they were aware of the adoption of these horses. I received a response today indicating they have a company rep flying to Arlington to discuss the adoption program and determine what is best for these horses. They indicated they are interested in doing what is right for the team. Here is the body of the email I was sent. Minus names, and contact information for myself and rep that sent this. 

Thank you for contacting Heinz with your concerns. Heinz is meeting in Arlington with U.S. Army representatives to discuss their new horse adoption program and options to ensure the health and well being of the horses. 

Like you, Heinz wants to be sure that these wonderful horses are well treated and cared for now and in the future. Rest assured that Heinz is taking this matter very seriously and that our Company will work closely with the Army regarding the future of these horses. 

Thank you again for contacting Heinz.


I thought it was very nice to get a personal response to my inquiry in less than 24 hours. I have hope that Heinz will insure the safety and care of these horses.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

I hope so too! I think I have that copy of the magazine, i'll have to look. 

I'm glad they're taking care of it.


----------



## Maddiequus (Nov 4, 2003)

I'm interested in adopting one of them; I've been trying ALL WEEK to contact someone - anyone! - and have yet to receive a response or have my phone calls answered. Our tax dollars hard at work....


----------



## dezingg (Feb 25, 2010)

freeholdfarms said:


> Becky,
> I think they are downsizing the type of horse they want to use. 15.2-16.2 hands is what they say they are looking for, a 1800 lb Percheron would be taller than that.
> 15 years ago a man from IL. gave them a 6 up of grey Shires. I was looking to see if they still used that type.
> Used to have a team of Belgians, dreaming of another team.


I saw your blog pictures and wondered what breed of horses you were using.


----------



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

freeholdfarms said:


> Becky,
> I think they are downsizing the type of horse they want to use. 15.2-16.2 hands is what they say they are looking for, a 1800 lb Percheron would be taller than that.
> 15 years ago a man from IL. gave them a 6 up of grey Shires. I was looking to see if they still used that type.
> Used to have a team of Belgians, dreaming of another team.


I believe the fellows name was Thomas Smrt. He was in the Boone County Illinois area and donated several teams of Shires to the Caisson Hitch.

He started a short lived Shire horse themed amusement park named, surprise surprise, Shireland. Although it's closed I think it's still there.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

What kind of adoption fees are there, does anyone know? I live close to VA and this would be do-able for us, maybe.


----------



## Maddiequus (Nov 4, 2003)

If they're charging, it's not listed. The problem is getting ANYONE - vet included - to answer an inquiry! No communication whatsoever. Frustrating.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

You want Justin, right Maddie? lol


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

65284 said:


> I believe the fellows name was Thomas Smrt. He was in the Boone County Illinois area and donated several teams of Shires to the Caisson Hitch.
> 
> He started a short lived Shire horse themed amusement park named, surprise surprise, Shireland. Although it's closed I think it's still there.


Thats the guys name Buford, is he still alive? I know he had alot of money


----------



## Maddiequus (Nov 4, 2003)

RamblinRoseRanc said:


> You want Justin, right Maddie? lol


Heck yeah!! I could use my homegrown Shetland wool to knit him some protection against chapped skin!! Lol C'mon gals, at least he didn't end up having to have it removed! He was just...err...circumcised! When you've got 2 ft you can afford a little off the top.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Or if you had a Shetland pony, he could just stand under him and serve the same purpose  I'm all for horse weenie-warmers, if executed properly. lol


----------



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

RamblinRoseRanc said:


> I'm all for horse weenie-warmers, if executed properly. lol


 I thought those were called mares?


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

65284 said:


> I thought those were called mares?


Not CONSTANTLY, lol


----------

